

Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak rips into own company, poo-poos Siri - stfu
http://www.news.com.au/technology/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-rips-into-own-company-poo-poos-siri/story-e6frfro0-1226399005967

======
vparikh
I have to completely dis-agree with Woz here. The scenarios he is bringing up
are things that a typical user of an Apple product would never ask. 95% of the
people just want to look up contacts, addresses, movie times, sports info,
schedules. Everyday things. Apple is optimizing for that. They day when most
people are asking prime numbers greater then 87, I am sure Siri will be
optimized for that.

And remember, Siri in its previous versions would send all recorded text to a
server for processing, and a result would shoot back. In current
implementation, Siri is doing all voice process on the device and handling
queries directly in realtime -- optimization have to be made and limits do
have to be imposed.

There is a difference between making an application to show technical prowess,
and an application that is actually going to be used by consumers to solve
everyday problems. And they are very different kinds of products.

Apple understands this.

